# High pressure sodium problem



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

jblkiller said:


> I have a outdoor high pressure sodium fixture on my garage.
> I have a outdoor 2 X 250W halogene fixture with a person detector.
> This two system is on the same 15A breaker.
> At the night when the high pressure sodium lamp is on and the detector go on the 2 X 250W halogene lamp the high pressure sodium lamp go OFF for a minute and he go on. What is the problem?


ballast! bad bad bad dog!



































































































































by the way my neighbors dog is named ballast.


----------



## jblkiller (Jun 1, 2011)

I have already changed the ballast and the capacitor!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jblkiller said:


> I have already changed the ballast and the capacitor!


Voltage drop at halogen start up. When halogens start, they pull a very large amount of current. Much more than their running amps. The voltage drops and the HPS drops out.


----------



## jblkiller (Jun 1, 2011)

What can I do?
If I plug the halogen on another braker the problem will be resolved?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jblkiller said:


> What can I do?..........



Call an electrician.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

